# Thunder Jets and Jel Claw tires



## DOHC (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with skinny Jel Claw tires ST 2030 for the rear of a T Dash chassis? They are a stock size replacement. Thank you.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

DOHC said:


> Does anyone have any experience with skinny Jel Claw tires ST 2030 for the rear of a T Dash chassis? They are a stock size replacement. Thank you.


I never tried those skinny tires but tried the wider jel claws, they fit the stock skinny wheels. They are just a tad wider than the skinny's but still fit the stock wheel , they just hang off the rim just a smidge, but work good. i believe the part number is #2031 and they worked great for me, nice traction. I used them on the dash chassis as well as t jets and converted aw cars with skinny wheels and tires in front and back. I'm sure the 2030's will work good too. Im going to get some as well. 
Jerry


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tires*

here we run super tires on our skinny tire tjet cars they work the best.


----------



## DOHC (May 2, 2014)

*Jel Claws*

Kriket, Thanks for the great feedback on Jel Claws. I use them on modern magnet cars. I was about to ask about the wider tire and you covered that as well, using the stock wheels. I would still like to try Supertires.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

DOHC said:


> Kriket, Thanks for the great feedback on Jel Claws. I use them on modern magnet cars. I was about to ask about the wider tire and you covered that as well, using the stock wheels. I would still like to try Supertires.


Yes, super tires are good tires from what iv'e heard. I want to try them super tires as well.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tires*

super tires are at my local hobby shop.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My .02¢ ? >the Jel Claws T-Jet Skinny tire(and their wider version) are THE WORST skinny tire you could mount on a T-Jet- PERIOD !
The Super Tires are very good, but my faves aren't made anymore, they are the very old AJ's #TK707 tires....even after 40+ years, these silicone tires are still GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- the normal Skinny Jel Claws are Sooo BAD, the rears actually flop over in the turns, and that's just NUTS ! And to top it off, ALL Jel Claws suck up the dust on your track like a magnet, and after that, the tires are useless until cleaned, and cleaned, and cleaned....


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

My jel claws never flopped over on me, and as far as picking up dirt off the track, thats from the oil type stuff on the tires that they use as a reliece agent so the tires dont stick to the molds . I wash them off and after running them for time to break them in the tires dry up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Kriket, are you running the really skinny Jel Claws, or the chubbier skinnies ? The skinniest ones are the horrid ones, that flop over when cornering hard.... unless you drive like a Sunday Driver !?
And washing off the release coating doesn't stop them from picking up Dust ! Sheesh, the only cars that seem to work well with Jel Claws are cars with traction magnets, and I hope you weren't backing up your claims with Ultra G T-Jets ?
FYI- I've tried Jel Claws in every size for every car I own, and they pretty much SUCK on them all....but less so on the traction magnet inlines.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

ok, its just the really skinny tires that do that. I have the slightly thicker ones. And i been using them on tjet's, dash, ultra g's and the older aw thunderjet 500's .


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

The skinny jel-claws are way too flexible, they fold over like everybody else is experiencing. All the other jel-claws still don't have the traction of just about any slip-on silicone tire I've ever tried.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

So then, what is the best type of tire???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Leonus, are you asking about Just the Skinny T-Jet Tires ? If So, Go with Super Tires or BallsOutRacing.
If you want larger tires, there are many good brands, just stay away from Jel Claws, Rocket Science/Current-AJ's and BudsHO Tires..although Buds aren't quite as bad as Jel Claws. In General, BUDS tires(made for him) are pretty bad and get slippery really fast, and the Larger sizes Grow and start walking off the slip on rims at High RPM.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- Tires made by Heister Tires- Formerly Penn Valley, are pretty good, but their T-Jet skinnies will probably NEED to be Glued to the rims.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Rocket Science/Current-AJ's


What's wrong with Rocket Science? I've been using them for years with no problems. And what the hell is Current-AJ's?
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Current AJ's aren't the same as the ones from decades ago. I believe the current ones are made by Rocket Science.
And whats WRONG with Rocket Science tires ?...is they are poorly made, often with air bubbles, or inclusions as the silicone didn't fill the mold completely,. The T-Jet Skinnies never fit tight on the rims after installing and running for a while. And a few of the Tuffy size ones I bought, actually broke apart when installing/stretching onto double Flanged rims. Oh yeah, and after comparing their grip in tire tests on my Drag strip, they don't grip very well and spin too easily. 
Is that enough reasons Not to Recommend Rocket Science Tires !?

PS- my results are from tests on NON- traction magnet cars, so YMMV...


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> PS- Tires made by Heister Tires- Formerly Penn Valley, are pretty good, but their T-Jet skinnies will probably NEED to be Glued to the rims.


Where can I buy them??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Leonus, here is a link to Tom Hiester's page> http://www.thhop.com/ from here you can find his tires etc. 
Direct Tire link > http://www.thhop.com/silicone_tires.htm


----------

